# Minimal Workout



## Shao (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering what the best type of exercise(s) would be allowing a moderately healthy fitness level (not an athlete or anything, but healthy) while resulting in _as little_ weight loss as possible.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 27, 2008)

I've always heard walking is good for weight maintenance. They recommend 30 minutes 3 times a week, last time I heard. But ANY time you exercise, you're getting your heart rate up and burning calories. So really, any time you exercise, you'd have to eat more calories to maintain your weight. Theoretically, you could probably even exercise vigorously 5 times a week and still maintain your weight if you eat enough. It's all about calories in vs calories burned.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 27, 2008)

Exercise bands, fitness ball, stretching, yoga or pilates. All are excellent for conditioning or rehabilitating the body with minimal exertion.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 27, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> But ANY time you exercise, you're getting your heart rate up and burning calories. So really, any time you exercise, you'd have to eat more calories to maintain your weight. Theoretically, you could probably even exercise vigorously 5 times a week and still maintain your weight if you eat enough. It's all about calories in vs calories burned.



Yes and no. This is exactly what happens when you start a new exercise routine, but it doesn't last. Researchers at Tufts University School of Medicine discovered in the 1970's that any change in routine that results in a loss of fat will trigger changes in your body to stop fat loss and gain back any fat you've lost. Normally your body uses about 80% of the calories you consume, but when your body's fat reserves begin to be depleted, your body shifts into starvation mode and uses close to 100% of the calories you take in. So you probably don't have to worry about losing too much weight.

As for exercise, you might like to look into yoga. There are all kinds of different routines tailored to different levels of activity. My own teacher has a class she calls "restorative yoga" which consists largely of lying around , but lying around in such a way that you use all your muscles (think of a cat; all they do is lie around, but they're always fit and ready for action -- such as eating).


----------



## LalaCity (Aug 28, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Yes and no. This is exactly what happens when you start a new exercise routine, but it doesn't last. Researchers at Tufts University School of Medicine discovered in the 1970's that any change in routine that results in a loss of fat will trigger changes in your body to stop fat loss and gain back any fat you've lost. Normally your body uses about 80% of the calories you consume, but when your body's fat reserves begin to be depleted, your body shifts into starvation mode and uses close to 100% of the calories you take in. So you probably don't have to worry about losing too much weight.



To my knowledge, regular exercise combined with calorie control doesn't result in this effect, only calorie cutting in the absence of exercise does. Exercise together with normal eating (i.e., no on-again, off-again starvation diets) is the thing that regulates metabolism -- you don't see athletes gaining weight despite their vigorous workouts, after all -- and they change up their exercise and eating routines frequently, especially when preparing for competitions. In my own experience, I have lost weight and kept it off for years by regularly exercising, and all the medical data I have read back this up.

To answer the OP -- it depends on what kind of health or fitness you are looking to achieve...if you want to increase or maintain mobility or flexibility, then the kind of strengthening and stretching exercises Lilly suggested are the answer.

If you're concerned about heart health, however, then some form of cardiovascular, aerobic exercise is required. In that case, you will be burning calories, no question. Walking -- provided that you go at a slow pace on flat terrain -- is the cardiovascular exercise that results in the lowest energy expenditure. A person weighing 250 lbs, for example, will burn about 9 calories per minute doing this exercise, as opposed to 16 calories per minute of jogging.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 30, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> To my knowledge, regular exercise combined with calorie control doesn't result in this effect, only calorie cutting in the absence of exercise does. Exercise together with normal eating (i.e., no on-again, off-again starvation diets) is the thing that regulates metabolism -- you don't see athletes gaining weight despite their vigorous workouts, after all -- and they change up their exercise and eating routines frequently, especially when preparing for competitions. In my own experience, I have lost weight and kept it off for years by regularly exercising, and all the medical data I have read back this up.



I've got to admit it's never worked that smoothly for me. But people and exercise routines vary, and what has worked for you will surely be helpful to others: thanks for the correction!:bow:


----------

